# iTunes Store; Any problems accessing & downloading?



## Ish (May 15, 2011)

I kind of remember being able to download stuff, but that was at a hotel last year.. memory is kind of fuzzy about that night, she was really hot...

Seriously, I buy & download lots of stuff from iTunes, especially TV shows, & I've bought several season passes for shows since I know that I'll already be over there for part of the season.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

No problems. I download things every week in Dubai and even from Saudi....


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

The trick is to keep an American billing address and to leave your region set as the United States. 

-md000/Mike


----------

